# Black hole exploration.



## swooz (Aug 28, 2016)

I have a story I'm gradually making through this RP. (maybe)

Basic stuff:
Setting: Infinite landscape inside black hole. (matter folding into itself at the singularity)
Chemistry and physics (quantum and classic) are prominent features here. (You'll need to have a basic knowledge  of them both)
Story: A machine (the ultimate researcher) searches the galaxy for knowledge, learning the secrets of the universe. It falls into a black hole, and miraculously, he is still alive, and in an infinite, exotic world. Fascinated with this new realm, but rendered immobile by gravity, he crates hundreds of small, human-sized beings to explore this world for him, transferring knowledge to him, thus continuing his research. But, the hostile terrain, predators, and lack of an ionosphere, rendering radio communication useless, makes the work of these beings dangerous. To compensate this, the machine gave the beings some of his power, his knowledge, and smaller data storage containers to protect the knowledge they received.
You are one of the beings, and your job is to find out about this mysterious world, avoid getting killed,  protect your fellow beings, and bring your data back to the machine.
That took forever to write.


----------



## swooz (Aug 28, 2016)

swooz said:


> gravity, he crates hundreds of small


Failure. Absolute failure.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 28, 2016)

It sounds roughly similar to an idea I had, but this looks pretty cool. And I passed Chemistry. 
I'm up for it.


----------



## swooz (Aug 28, 2016)

Nice. You gonna make your character?


----------



## swooz (Aug 28, 2016)

Pretty much whatever you come up with.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 29, 2016)

ALL BLACK HOLES ARE BENT TO MY WILL


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 29, 2016)

Does it have to be a particular creature? A robot/android?


----------



## swooz (Aug 30, 2016)

No. It can be whatever you want.No rules as to what you look like.

I keep editing this page because i'm bored.


----------

